# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Am I just sucked in by clever marketing?


Totally not. They are amazingly versatile lures.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BB, I gave one a brief go up in the gulf and from memory it landed a jack and hooked something big - probably a barra that pulled the hooks.
Good in really deep holes.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Good stuff Con, blades have to be one of the most versatile lures ever made. I find the best way to use them
Is to find fish and tea bag on there head, they either hit it cos there hungry or that vibration keeps pissing them off enough to attack it, smaller the better down here( 30-50mm ) not sure about up north but worth a go , cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> .... One thing I wondered was what's the difference between a blade lure and a sinking hard body lure? I never buy sinking hard body lures yet here I am thinking how great a blade is because you can work more of the water column.
> 
> Am I just sucked in by clever marketing?


No again. Very useful

Vibes have a more subtle action. Check out the how to use advice at following site.

https://www.fishin.com.au/default.asp

There are also some stick minnows which offer a fluttering action as they drop imitating a minnow. Tiemco and Strike pro have them as do Austackle.


----------

